# Expat in SA looking for other expats for research project



## Dana Prophet

Hello fellow expats! I am a PhD student in psychology at UNISA and am researching the relationship between self-efficacy (a belief in one's own ability) and an expat's adaption to their new circumstances. I would be so appreciative if you could take 10 - 15 minutes to fill out this web survey. All your responses will be anonymous. Please feel free to send this link to other expats you may know, and please help a fellow expatriate get her Doctorate! Thank you!https://survey.my-echo.co.za/?TEID=Lz1zfq8M13KjXQQ2OtzKEQ%3d%3d&COMMS=%2bIW%2bAvV%2fwleW7Y07tRf7dQ%3d%3d


----------



## Shawn_B

I am not an expat yet, but desperately want to get my family out of South Africa after last weeks Demonstration, thefts and killings.


----------



## Dana Prophet

South African can be a hectic place to live. Wherever you end up, even if it is still here in SA, I wish you and your family all the best!


----------

